# Oh look, another Sonic game...



## Larry (Apr 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;6l6-JpmenhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l6-JpmenhQ&feature=player_embedded[/video]

Found about this on IGN today.


Let's discuss.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 7, 2011)

what is there to discuss?

another lame-assed sonic game... it's legions of weeaboo fans will go retarded for it... it'll sell ... and nothing of value will have been brought to this dying franchise.

oh, and it's going to inspire another generation of idiots to run with their hands trailing behind them while they think they're actually going faster because of it.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 7, 2011)

I cant say anything about it because there's nothing to that trailer.

Sonic 4 was okay. As long as they stop the fucking chaos emerald hunt, I think they'll be able to save Sonic.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 7, 2011)

the thing that bugs me most is it showing both the past and the new one at the same time, i would find it awkward if both were being played at the same time. 
also red i don't think sonic does it because he thinks it's faster; i think sonic does it because at the speeds he's going it is a lot less effort to leave your arms dragging like that then to actively put them in front of you or move them otherwise. However because some of the things sonic comes across it may be more wiser for him in the long run to keep his arms in front of him for more protection.
For the rest of this thread lets discuss the practicality of running and letting your arms trail at speeds sonic goes at. :3


----------



## Waffles (Apr 7, 2011)

Crappy trailer? check
Crappy sound? check
Expected dissapointment? check


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 7, 2011)

That was lame... :/


----------



## UV55 (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't trust Sonic Team anymore. I don't think they even try.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 7, 2011)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOONIC HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEROES

Oh and BTW


----------



## MitchZer0 (Apr 7, 2011)

If Sega actually takes their time, maybe it will be good...

Oh wait, Sega doesn't do that! Hahahahaha!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 7, 2011)

MitchZer0 said:


> If Sega actually takes their time, maybe it will be good...
> 
> Oh wait, Sega doesn't do that! Hahahahaha!


 *Team Sonic


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ew, the chubby Sonic.


----------



## Nameless Vixen (Apr 7, 2011)

Sonic has black eyes now. Clearly the game will be godly. Never mind the fact that the levels are shitty on-rail messes, FATSONIC is what will solve all of the franchise's problems.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> *Team Sonic


 Which is a division of Sega


----------



## Alstor (Apr 7, 2011)

Jeez. SEGA and Sonic Team are really trying to make every single Sonic game retro. If only they could make a Sonic game outside of 2-D platformers.

Oh wait. They suck at that, too. Maybe they should just go back to the basics and perfect what they did before.

Oh wait...


----------



## Carnie (Apr 7, 2011)

My friends were practically jizzing over this today. I am so glad that I never got sucked into becoming a sonic fanboy, I don't really see anything great about it.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 7, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> My friends were practically jizzing over this today. I am so glad that I never got sucked into becoming a sonic fanboy, I don't really see anything great about it.


 
... what you need to do now is slap them senseless and then force them to actually play a real game... until their senses come back.

if they mention sonic afterwards, you didn't do your duty properly and must do so again.


----------



## Carnie (Apr 7, 2011)

Redregon said:


> ... what you need to do now is slap them senseless and then force them to actually play a real game... until their senses come back.
> 
> if they mention sonic afterwards, you didn't do your duty properly and must do so again.



They all grouped together to watch the trailer at 9, as soon as it was released.  D:

It will be done.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 7, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


>


 As tired as that is, it's been true since at least SA2.

Anyway, I like fatsonic. I think SonicCD Sonic was awesomesonic. But I really, really doubt that taking "BACK TO ROOTS" *this* literally is going to change anything. Sonic Team has completely forgotten what it was that made Sonic good, and quite frankly, as much as I love Sonic and as much as Sonic was a part of my childhood, I think it's long past the expiry date for the franchise.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 7, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> They all grouped together to watch the trailer at 9, *as soon as it was released*.  D:
> 
> It will be done.


 
my god... have they, by chance, had their testes drop yet? i'd wager no.


----------



## Carnie (Apr 7, 2011)

Redregon said:


> my god... have they, by chance, had their testes drop yet? i'd wager no.



Sadly...yes.
Of course they lost all manhood that they might have had as soon as this happened.


I think I need new friends =/


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 7, 2011)

Overall, my summation of this endeavor is
No brains
No heart
No soul,
and not
a pair of
nuts or a
carrot top
knot to go
dashing for
that last ring
that brass ring
that glass shard
emeraldy thing!
It will fall.
This time,
It won't get back up...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 7, 2011)

MitchZer0 said:


> Which is a division of Sega


 There's a difference from a shitty division to a company.

Look at the American team of Capcom Production Studio 8 and their shitty Final Fight spin-offs.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 8, 2011)

God, you bunch of fucking whiners.

OK, I'm going to be first to admit that Sega does tend to suck at making Sonic games. Majorly. I'm still pissed at how they handled Sonic 4, and I don't think that's ever going to change. What _really_ pisses me off, though, is that you've all forgotten that Colors ever existed. You know, the game that took your overused cycle bullshit and made it go in reverse so hard it shattered. I mean, it wasn't perfect, but I'm pretty sure anybody who'd play it would agree it was the best Sonic since 3.

So with that in mind, I'm really hoping Sega's basically going to take their Colors engine and make something even better from it. I am, of course, holding a little reservation until we get some actual gameplay footage, but I'd like to be optimistic enough that Sega's actually figured out what we want from the critical success of Colors. I've got to admit I had a huge grin on my face watching that trailer, Classic Sonic rules.

I don't really want a whole lot with this game, really. I just want them to take Colors, add in a few more 3D sections, work on the physics, and possibly make the game longer without adding in some kind of weird gimmick. And Jaleel White better voice C. Sonic, damn it.


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 8, 2011)

The fanboy in me wants to get excited about this, but the person in me couldn't give a shit.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Apr 8, 2011)

Sonic is definitely a game I want to look forward to. It was one of those games I use to play on the almost religiously in the days of the Sega but ever sense sonic made the jump to the new consoles it has sucked hard. If they could just make a sonic game that was like the old ones without ruining it with crap like excessive combat and reliance on stupid gimmicks then maybe this series could get back on track.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 8, 2011)

Riptor said:


> What _really_ pisses me off, though, is that you've all forgotten that Colors ever existed. You know, the game that took your overused cycle bullshit and made it go in reverse so hard it shattered. I mean, it wasn't perfect, but I'm pretty sure anybody who'd play it would agree it was the best Sonic since 3.


 Too bad it's a Mario Galaxy knock off.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 8, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Too bad it's a Mario Galaxy knock off.



Sure, everybody knows that after Nintendo made Mario Galaxy, no games are ever allowed to be set in space or anywhere near space any more. The guys who made Dead Space are getting sued by Nintendo over that, you know.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 8, 2011)

While I'll admit Colors was a step in the right direction, it was by no means a _good_ game. It still played on rails and had clumsy physics and controls. Sonic 4's level design was better and had less of the "on rails" feel, but I'm still not gonna call a Sonic game "Good" until they fix the wacky gameplay issues.

I have high hopes for Generations, but drastically lower expectations. I'll wait until it's released and has had plenty of reviews before I make any sort of judgement on this title.


----------



## Nameless Vixen (Apr 8, 2011)

Sonic Team seems to be only relying on one thing now: nostalgia glasses. They're glossing over their clear loss of touch with what makes Sonic Sonic with OMGGREENHILLZONE and Classic Sonic. Sonic Team's now banking on the notion that Sonic gamers are in a permanently vegetative state or something.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, here's the thing: There's been so much bullshit with Sonic that Sonic Colors, the supposedly-good Sonic game, got passed over by people who aren't already into Sonic.

Because Sonic has recently sucked harder than an autofellating black hole.

It's going to take more than one not-terrible game to revive Sonic, and considering there's been over a half dozen terrible Sonic games since the last time Sonic was cool... Well, Sonic Team has a LOT of ground to cover before the Sonic Cycle becomes irrelevant.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 8, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Well, here's the thing: There's been so much bullshit with Sonic that Sonic Colors, the supposedly-good Sonic game, got passed over by people who aren't already into Sonic.
> 
> Because Sonic has recently sucked harder than an autofellating black hole.
> 
> It's going to take more than one not-terrible game to revive Sonic, and considering there's been over a half dozen terrible Sonic games since the last time Sonic was cool... Well, Sonic Team has a LOT of ground to cover before the Sonic Cycle becomes irrelevant.


 
but, you see, there's the genius in their marketing strategy!

take a franchise that did fairly well, let loose a string of shitty sequels and the fanbase will eventually become so fed up with the lack of quality that when they bring back some measure of mediocrity, it'll be hailed as a vast improvement of the series such that they can rest on their laurels without actually doing much more than rehashing the same old crap that got them on the map in the first place (which really didn't last long once the novelty of "oh, so it looks like the devs like running furry animals and were taking way too much LSD while coding." wore off... because, really... what did the sonic franchise bring to the 2d platform genre? not much... did they improve on anything? not much... the only think i can think of that they brought to the table was the fact that the game character could run really fast... that's it.)


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 8, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Because Sonic has recently sucked harder than an *autofellating black hole*.


 
I believe the technical term is the Foxy_Boy Paradox.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 8, 2011)

The games themselves aren't too bad (except for maybe kinda sorta the new ones I guess)... it's just most of the fans, and the cartoon, that disgusts me.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 8, 2011)

Riptor said:


> Sure, everybody knows that after Nintendo made Mario Galaxy, no games are ever allowed to be set in space or anywhere near space any more. The guys who made Dead Space are getting sued by Nintendo over that, you know.


 There's nothing wrong with a space theme game.

But if your game acts like *so much* like Mario Galaxy, Then there's something wrong.

But then again, Team Sonic rips off anything they see.



xcliber said:


> While I'll admit Colors was a step in the right direction, it was by no means a _good_ game. It still played on rails and had clumsy physics and controls. Sonic 4's level design was better and had less of the "on rails" feel, but I'm still not gonna call a Sonic game "Good" until they fix the wacky gameplay issues.


 what.

Sonic colours didn't raped the trilogy like Sonic 4 did.


----------



## LLiz (Apr 9, 2011)

I am a long time Sonic fan but I am sick of being disappointed by Sonic games, so part of me wonders if they should just let the series die. 

Perhaps if they would like to revive the series they should: 
* Hire good writers for a compelling storyline (if they feel it needs a story). 
* Listen to what the fans want... they don't want a soup of playable characters and different game modes, I think most people want the more "on rails" kind of Sonic game. 
* Listen to their testers or hire good testers, because some Sonic games have been so buggy. 
* Shut up about the fact that they're making a new Sonic game and surprise us by a good quality almost finished game at some electronics show just before the code goes gold, because they build people's (like me) expectations and we're usually disappointed. 

They need to spend the time in secret making a really good Sonic game engine, refine the absolute buggery out of it and then they might be able to base a series revival off that new game engine and story line. I am sick of these half arsed "it's Sonic like you've always wanted it" claims, just sit down, shut up and actually make something good please. 

PS. Wow, I remember getting "Sonic Jam" on the Saturn for his 10th Anniversary... now he's 20!


----------



## Larry (Apr 9, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Let's discuss.


 


Redregon said:


> what is there to discuss?


----------



## Riptor (Apr 9, 2011)

LLiz said:


> Perhaps if they would like to revive the series they should:
> * Hire good writers for a compelling storyline (if they feel it needs a story).
> * Listen to what the fans want... they don't want a soup of playable characters and different game modes, I think most people want the more "on rails" kind of Sonic game.
> * Listen to their testers or hire good testers, because some Sonic games have been so buggy.
> * Shut up about the fact that they're making a new Sonic game and surprise us by a good quality almost finished game at some electronics show just before the code goes gold, because they build people's (like me) expectations and we're usually disappointed.


 
Thing is, that's more or less exactly what they did. Gah, you could at least look at a few videos of Colors before you start saying this stuff. I mean, maybe you did, and you weren't happy with that, I could understand that. But if you're not even bothering to do that, that's just lazy.


----------



## LLiz (Apr 9, 2011)

Riptor said:


> Thing is, that's more or less exactly what they did. Gah, you could at least look at a few videos of Colors before you start saying this stuff. I mean, maybe you did, and you weren't happy with that, I could understand that. But if you're not even bothering to do that, that's just lazy.


 
mmm... beer


----------



## Alstor (Apr 9, 2011)

Riptor, this is what pisses me off about Sonic fans right now. As soon as they get a a good (key word *good*,  not great, fantastic, or the best platformer in all of history) game,  they go apeshit on continuously defending the franchise, saying that  it's the right direction and only good can come out of it. In actuality,  Colors was just a tweaked rehash of Unleashed. Not to mention that the  story was the second biggest jump over the shark for a Sonic game since  the novelty games in the 90s, right behind Unleashed.

I'm calling the gameplay to be a completely different type of 3-D  platforming than before (see: SA 1,2, and 3) and an even bigger shark  jump.



Runefox said:


> Because Sonic has recently sucked harder than an autofellating black hole.


 Oh...
Oh God.
That mental image.
...oh God.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 9, 2011)

Alstor said:


> In actuality,  Colors was just a tweaked rehash of Unleashed.


 Oh cool, Looks like I'm not the only one that realize this.


----------



## LLiz (Apr 9, 2011)

Riptor said:


> Thing is, that's more or less exactly what they did. Gah, you could at least look at a few videos of Colors before you start saying this stuff. I mean, maybe you did, and you weren't happy with that, I could understand that. But if you're not even bothering to do that, that's just lazy.


 
Also... so you know, I didn't mind Sonic Unleashed... the Werewolf stages were a little annoying, but I enjoyed the Sonic ones...


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 9, 2011)

At release, IGN said Sonic Adventue is the best Sonic game ever.

Now, IGN calls it an unplayable peice of shit.

And Know You Know, And Knowing Is Half of The Battleâ„¢


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 9, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> At release, IGN said Sonic Adventue is the best Sonic game ever.
> 
> Now, IGN calls it an unplayable peice of shit.
> 
> And Know You Know, And Knowing Is Half of The Battleâ„¢


 
It's IGN....


----------



## Riptor (Apr 9, 2011)

All right, I'm going to go ahead and back out of the topic for a little while, but I should go ahead and point out this thing right here:



			
				Redregon said:
			
		

> because, really... what did the sonic franchise bring to the 2d platform genre? not much...



This is basically like asking what Doom did for the FPS genre. Sure, neither of them were anywhere close to being the first of what they did, but they both had a lot of technological advancements and new ideas, spawned a legion of second-rate imitators, and a huge fanbase who still makes craptons of stuff for both of those series. (Then again, most people would probably prefer to be around Doom fan than Sonic fans, but still.)

The Genesis Sonic games, I'd say, are one of those games that are on the list of games the internet says you aren't allowed to hate without looking like a pretentious asshole, along with Deus Ex or Ocarina of Time.

Anyway, I'm hopping out of this until we get some gameplay footage. This _is_ still Sega, I suppose, so some caution would probably be a pretty good idea.


----------



## LLiz (Apr 9, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> At release, IGN said Sonic Adventue is the best Sonic game ever.


 
You can buy Sonic Adventure on Steam now


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 10, 2011)

LLiz said:


> You can buy Sonic Adventure on Steam now


 
It's not the Dreamcast version.

Heres how we have the Steam version.

1.SEGA ported Sonic Adventure to PC.
2. SEGA then ported it to Xbox 360/PS3.
3. SEGA then ports the Xbox 360 version back to PC.

I don't get it, was it because the code for a online client was in the Xbox 360 port?.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 10, 2011)

I love sonic and i always look forward to one. Maybe i am the only one but i liked Sonic and the Black Knight and some others. so Can't wait to see whats this sonic game will be about.


----------



## dannyiff (Apr 14, 2011)

epic


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 14, 2011)

Another dumb Sonic game, another day I just can't muster any fucking care


----------



## cad (Apr 14, 2011)

I miss the time when Sonic and his game was actually, you know, _good_ ones. I couldn't really care less about another new Sonic game that's supposed to be Sonic's comeback.
meh


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah I agree. It went downhill after SEGA.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeeeeeeah... dunno about you guys, but this is pretty sweet:

[video=youtube;Wuj-6T_ymqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wuj-6T_ymqg[/video]

BUT DAMN CHUBBY SONIC WHY YOU SO SMALL

And modern Sonic is still boosting his way to get through. Either way, fuck ya'll, I'm acited.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 30, 2011)

That gameplay does look pretty neat, but the camera needs to be a lot tighter than that. It floats around way too much in the chubby Sonic level. But at the same time, they're rehashing the stuff they've always done... I think they're pretty lost on where to take it. Sonic 1, Sonic CD, Sonic 2, and Sonic 3&K were all evolutions of each other that really worked out well. I really, REALLY loved Sonic 3&K for its massive levels, and they were just generally different and fun. Except Carnival Night Zone. That barrel was impossible unless you specifically knew to press up and down. Still, they also managed to convey story through in-game scenes that never really breaks the action too much. Anyway, the point is, there were imaginative designs that they seem to have forgotten (and forgotten how to do) in favour of blind nostalgia (and random 3D outings with shitty storylines) recently...

Also, when did they get a new voice actor for modern Sonic? His voice is way deeper now.


----------



## FirelanderX (Apr 30, 2011)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Yeeeeeeah... dunno about you guys, but this is pretty sweet:
> 
> [video=youtube;Wuj-6T_ymqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wuj-6T_ymqg[/video]
> 
> ...


 
Gameplay looks good, but I am still unsure if this will satisfy all the sonic fans.


----------



## STB (Apr 30, 2011)

I think Sonic games are fun.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Apr 30, 2011)

Carnival Night can eat a dick. And I will never understand the transition from park setting to Ice Cap.

Well, get this: the entire Generations storyline has modern Sonic messing about with rips in time (call them plot holes for the sake of your sanity), unnecessarily justifying classic Sonic's existence and throwing them into nostalgia. Classic, Dreamcast, and modern era zones have been confirmed. I would agree that Sonic Team is banking on older, better level design had Sonic Colors not been released. Starship Carnival was pretty imaginative compared to previous outings.

^New voice actor is from Colors. As for the camera, it's already dynamic as is in the side-scrolling sections of the 3D bits. Extraneous, but eh, you'll live with 'em.

Still waiting for Sonic "fans" to throw around comparisons to this.


----------



## cad (May 1, 2011)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Yeeeeeeah... dunno about you guys, but this is pretty sweet:
> 
> [video=youtube;Wuj-6T_ymqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wuj-6T_ymqg[/video]
> 
> ...


 I've seen that, and yes, it looks pretty intriguing. But I will not get my hopes up just yet. Recent Sonic games have only taught me as much.
Although I have to admit, that there's going to be remixes of every damn Sonic game up to the Dreamcast era is fucking swell.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 1, 2011)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Yeeeeeeah... dunno about you guys, but this is pretty sweet:
> 
> [video=youtube;Wuj-6T_ymqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wuj-6T_ymqg[/video]
> 
> ...


 They fucked up Sonic 4.

*SONIC FUCKING 4*.


TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Still waiting for Sonic "fans" to throw around comparisons to this.


 Sup'


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (May 4, 2011)

If it does not feature multiple playable characters I'm not buying it.


----------



## Redregon (May 4, 2011)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Yeeeeeeah... dunno about you guys, but this is pretty sweet:
> 
> [video=youtube;Wuj-6T_ymqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wuj-6T_ymqg[/video]
> 
> ...


 
... seriously, Robot Unicorn Attack looks to be signifigantly more challenging than this.


----------



## Lucid Argent (May 6, 2011)

Well, Colors was actually playable and even enjoyable in many places, so this one should probably be the most mind-rapingly awful travesty of a video game ever burned to a DVD.


----------



## Dyluck (May 6, 2011)

I am so glad that I have never liked the Sonic series so that I don't have to care about this stupid shit \:3/



Redregon said:


> ... seriously, Robot Unicorn Attack looks to be signifigantly more challenging than this.


 
It's Green Hill Zone dude you could play it with your eyes closed


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2011)

I can honestly say I liked the first segment of that video a lot more than the second.


----------



## Dyluck (May 6, 2011)

SirRob said:


> HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO MASTURBATE TO SHORT, FAT SONIC


 
Why don't you tell us what you really mean, Rob


----------



## CoonArt (May 6, 2011)

I'd say: the whole sonic francise is completed out years ago, and every time Team Sonic comes with a game that is even worse than the previous one... Sonic, please retire! Do all of us a big favour will ya?


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Why don't you tell us what you really mean, Rob


That's not true, Dyluck. I find them both hot.


----------



## Dyluck (May 6, 2011)

SirRob said:


> That's not true, Dyluck. I find them both hot.


 
Dirty old man little boy.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 6, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Dirty old man little boy.


 Little boys

Little toys

:V


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Little boys
> 
> Little toys
> 
> :V


Hey hey hey hey hey hey hey HEY!!! There's nothing LITTLE about me!!


----------



## Dyluck (May 7, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Little boys
> 
> Little toys
> 
> :V


 
We're the dreams you're believin'



SirRob said:


> Hey hey hey hey hey hey hey HEY!!! There's nothing LITTLE about me!!


 
so tiny :3c


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 7, 2011)

Rob is a vulnerable faggot young man


Dyluck said:


> so tiny :3c


 like a grain of sand.....


----------



## mcway (Jun 6, 2011)

sunwolfholland said:


> I'd say: the whole sonic francise is completed out years ago, and every time Team Sonic comes with a game that is even worse than the previous one... Sonic, please retire! Do all of us a big favour will ya?


 
As long as Sonic has fans & Sega has pockets to line; He will never get the mercy he needs & this is coming from a fan who adore sonic since his early days on the genesis and his 90s cartoons (Satam is one of my favorites).

But to be honest...I'll probably stay a fan till the day I die since what bothers me the most is learning a good part (Probably a good 99%) of the sonic fandom has "extremist" fans and this blew my mind considering I never realized people like this existed.

But this game does look somewhat good.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 8, 2011)

Someone should put a bag on it's head and execute Sonic franchise. It keeps going doooooowwn in quality and innovation


----------



## Riptor (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, here's a new trailer, anyway, showing off City Escape.

[video=youtube;pe7GQ91VPNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe7GQ91VPNU[/video]

Personally, I can't see much to complain about, but go ahead and find something if you want. :V It'll amuse me.

And here's some more Modern and Classic footage. Say what you want, but you have to admit this kicks the crap out of Sonic 4.


----------

